# MTB - Nass Sunday, 8/8/10 AM



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2010)

Gonna be getting out for an early ride on Sunday morning, like 7:30am.  Rumor has it that Greg might even dust off his bike and ride it...


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, hoping to get in on this one. Might try to score a RAW this week too.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

When you guys have an idea of what your doing for a ride, any idea of a route post it up. Jamie and I are planning on riding Sunday morning but don't know where yet.


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll be chasing Brian around. Not particular on where, but would like to either see some of the new stuff up on Johnnycake, or hit Ledges>waterfall DH, etc. in the south end of Sessions. I'm good for a 3-ish hour ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll be chasing Brian around. Not particular on where, but would like to either see some of the new stuff up on Johnnycake, or hit Ledges>waterfall DH, etc. in the south end of Sessions. I'm good for a 3-ish hour ride.



I was planning on starting out of Scoville.  I'm not going into the new stunty type trail on Johnnycake again without someone who knows their way around.  I don't want to get lost again.  There is the tent trail up there that's fun, but it's fairly short, not really worth planning a route around.  We could start out by heading up that way, and then head into the waterfall area if you want though, should make for a decent length ride.  I'm totally open to route ideas.


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 6, 2010)

I might be there for this.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> I might be there for this.



Sounds good.  7:30 at Scoville.  Knowing me we probably won't actually start rolling until a bit after 7:30...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 6, 2010)

Depending on how my Saturday unfolds might try to make this one...... or I could sleep in and ride later?


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2010)

gonna be a crisp spectacular morning, much like today. get yer ass out of bed early, jon!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll be there, I just need to be leaving the lot by 9:30 so it'll be an abbreviated ride for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm out. Jamie and i are going to stay local.


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 8, 2010)

Out. Slept like crap. Going back to bed. Have fun, gentlemen.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 8, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Out. Slept like crap. Going back to bed. Have fun, gentlemen.



I bailed on my ride this morning for the same reason. Going to get out for an early afternoon ride in a bit.


----------

